
What the Formula? Managing State on Android - laimiux
https://tech.instacart.com/what-the-formula-managing-state-on-android-f5569ce09274
======
dukoid
If you are wondering what this is about: "After a few iterations, we are
excited to announce Formula — an _open-source state management library_ built
in Kotlin. Formula provides a simple, declarative, and composable API for
managing your app complexity. The goal is to express the essence of your
program without much ceremony."

EDIT: Direct Links

Documentations:
[https://instacart.github.io/formula/](https://instacart.github.io/formula/)

Github:
[https://github.com/instacart/formula/](https://github.com/instacart/formula/)

License: "The Clear BSD License"

------
Benjammer
This seems like just another random resume-driven-development project at a
large-ish company. Why does anyone need yet another new state management
paradigm for Android?

------
ValleZ
Looks like they update UI every millisecond. Android devices became quite fast
to take this abuse with no noticeable issues.

~~~
lucasmullens
I don't think Android is running at 1000 fps. What makes you say it is
refreshing every millisecond?

~~~
ValleZ
No, I mean it formats string and sets it to a textview 1000 times per second.
Android usually updates screen with 60fps, but that update 1000 times must
make significant pressure on GC and layouting system .

